# I.S.C.T – Abstract Colourful Sub Woofer Base Plate Enhancement with Oil Paints …



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there again,

Anybody who in one way or the other has been viewing any of my projects mite has noticed that I’m a great friend of powerful colours like my standard project colours of Mellon Yellow & Charcoal. Now as my project season is starting up again and I’m here in New Zealand going into Spring my ideas collected over the Winter time have accumulated and one I was extremely keen to try out is an Artistic colourful approach to my projects which do not include Artists work which I have to pay for and mostly have to wait for month, but Artistic Abstract Art Impressions which I can do myself and still look …. HOT!?

My first approach is to the Base Plate of a project I have mentioned already before and I’m still working hard on as my idea of a dual ‘Interactive Sealed & Vented’ enclosure set up. Strait off I like to mention that the following Links were mentioned before and in general nothing has changes as yet – because I have not been able to find a similar idea or the approach to this within 1 year of research now.

OK, just to mention as well - NO it is not a Band pass enclosure neither so NOT a 4th order nor a strait 6th order ………… etc.

This Base plate I’m using is not for my anticipated MTM dual ‘Interactive Sealed & Vented’ approach, but for a Sub Woofer!

LINK thread about 'Sealed & Vented':


rgs UpperCut


----------



## bmmoser (Mar 26, 2016)

Like the abstract paint. I do similar.


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

bmmoser said:


> Like the abstract paint. I do similar.


Great, for sure not the normal thing or norm, yet some colour never harmed anybody!!! Refreshing say the least.
If you can show something as well?

rgs UpperCut


----------



## UpperCut (Feb 8, 2016)

Just a follow up to this thread & an Image of the whole test unit (A - East-West) including the base plate; I had already a second more advanced test build (B - North-South) and thread posted here which did gave some more details to these two projects & which I will update as well!

LINK: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/162106-i-s-c-t-black-widow-maker-high-velocity-split-heavily-shaped-interactive-sealed-vented-sub-enclosure.html

rgs UpperCut


----------



## bmmoser (Mar 26, 2016)

Marbling or swirling, one of my better efforts, technically not a speaker


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

UpperCut said:


> Just a follow up to this thread & an Image of the whole test unit (A - East-West) including the base plate; I had already a second more advanced test build (B - North-South) and thread posted here which did gave some more details to these two projects & which I will update as well!
> 
> LINK: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/162106-i-s-c-t-black-widow-maker-high-velocity-split-heavily-shaped-interactive-sealed-vented-sub-enclosure.html
> 
> rgs UpperCut


This is absolutely stunning! I love the look, especially with that side port. It looks real sharp!


----------

